# Spokane Washington



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone here from there?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You are, what more does Spokane need!


----------



## csl (Jan 12, 2009)

32 years now.
are you new to the area?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

csl;1500821 said:


> 32 years now.
> are you new to the area?


Yes I am...never been there before. Probably never will either.

Please pm me your name and number. I have a property manager that we have been working with for decades, who happens to be looking for a contractor in your area.

I would like to pass that along to you.


----------

